# PPDs



## Eve (May 12, 2009)

What is the correct way to bill a PPD? I have seen them as 86580 with  96372.  Also as 86580 with 99211-25, or 86580, 96372, and 99211-25.
Which one is appropriate?
   Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 12, 2009)

86580 for the day of placement.  96372 is not appropriate with the test.  You can code 99211 for the day the patient comes back for the reading, but documentation must support a nurse visit.


----------



## Eve (May 12, 2009)

That is what I thought.
Thank you so much!


----------



## EARREYGUE (May 12, 2009)

We do bill 86580 ,but we dont like to bill for the reading ,it only takes a second and if you bill with 99211, some insurances will require to patient to pay a copay (as I'm sure you know some patients have a very high copay.)
This is just our office decision.


----------

